
Mic has laid off the majority of its staff - dsgerard
https://www.recode.net/2018/11/29/18117787/mic-layoffs-staff-bustle-facebook
======
danso
Another example of the dangers of putting all/most your revenue-making eggs in
Facebook's basket:

> _Facebook recently cancelled a deal with Mic to publish a news video series.
> People familiar with the company say that move removed a crucial source of
> revenue and scared away potential acquirers and investors._

------
olliej
Ok, they couldn’t find a model to make a profit.

Their office was a whole floor in the World Trade Center.

I’m going to go out on a limb and say that there may have been cheaper places
to lease...

------
mcenedella
Amazing time capsule piece from the NY Times in 2016:

"What Happens When Millennials Run the Workplace? "
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18564383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18564383)

